# Rapido Refurbishment



## buxom (Mar 20, 2008)

Just had our Rapido 924 Reupholstered with new foam and Part leather plus new mattress at Relux (Premierfurnishings Ilkleston) and would highly recommend them.Big job but no stress nothing too much trouble as Casey and her team were excellent, long day for them and us (7am start) Courtesey car and shopping filled our day as they did the job. The thrill of having new motorhome without the massive expense.Excellent.


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Any pics and prices?


----------

